# Storage Problem



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Hello all:
I'm new here, so please bear with me.

I have a lovely little HP laptop which is fairly limited in its capacity. I love it because it is easy to handle and doesn't hurt my lap. It uses Win10.

The problem is the C drive is completely full. I save everything to my E drive and have a lot on finger drives, but no matter, it never goes down. I even have Word on the E drive. I can't imagine what is taking up all the room. I've emptied the recycle bin and the cache and everything else I can find. I am not getting updates because of this. 

Does anyone have any ideas that can help me?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Send please a copy and paste of the info in the white box when you run this - presuming that you can run the program
It is our system info utility
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

as it is a laptop it may well be that E drive is simply a partition of the one hard drive with the other lettered partition being C
Have you run a disk clean up as here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...-996f-99e02c7301c2/disk-cleanup-in-windows-10

run the first option and reboot and check
if still no noticeable difference run the second option and the reboot and check again


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Send please a copy and paste of the info in the white box when you run this - presuming that you can run the program
> It is our system info utility
> http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe
> 
> ...


Thank you Macboat. The first failed, download eerror.

The E drive is like a SIM card that plugs into the side. I did run the cleanup; freed 7 MG. I need lots more.

I see that I can clean up system files but there is no option in Disk Cleanup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no need to post the reply twice
what is 7MG please
MB megabytes
On the disk cleanup windows you should on 10 have this see screenshot
Also have you check all boxes and does any particular box show a large amount of data








Does any download run or do they all fail


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Sorry, didn't mean to post twice. Maybe you could just ignore the duplicate?

Of course I meant MB.

Not getting that screenshot when I open DC. It is stuck on calculating. Not found in task manager.

Other items download OK.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect it is not of course - MB - me guessing is not good
What is it stuck on calculating IF it reports it has cleaned
If it has not completed it has not cleaned anything
The fact that one box showed it would free 7MB is irrelevant and how many boxes were checked or you checked when the window first opened

What space is shown on C drive when you right click and click properties in explorer and what is the capacity of C drive to start with please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have signed off I am in the UK
If indeed disk clean-up has not actually run then leave it calculating
As you report the disk is full it will take sometime
If you pics, music and other personal data are stored on C then copy those to a flash pen and CHECK they are all there and then delete them from C
NOT the folder or indeed the User folder, but only the personal data the actual pics and music files and of course any video files.

We need to get some space to run some checks
Back about 110o hrs UK time
Goodnight


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

I have done all that and have freed up .1 G. I see an option to compress to save space, should I do that?


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Finally got your sysinfo to download. Here's the info you asked for:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU N2840 @ 2.16GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 55 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1942 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1035 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 28 GB (1 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 8023
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO do not compress
I will post further when I have looked at the last and reviewed what is best now


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you so much, Macboat. I will await your wise words.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights that is
windows button
in search top right
type
cmd
when command prompt appears below right click and click run as admin
If you have it correct the cmd window will be headed
Administrator Command prompt
If you have it wrong it will only be headed prompt prompt

copy and paste into the cnd window at the prompt

*%SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535
*
and press enter - the cmd window MUST BE LEFT OPEN until all the disk cleanup has completed
When the disk cleanup window opens ALL available clean possibilities will be available
DO NOT CHECK Windows ESD installation files they are required to refresh or reset the computer

All other items can be checked

IT WILL TAKE A LONG TIME - do not use the computer for anything else just leave it running
NOTE again the cmd window must be left open until the disk cleanup window closes

Post back please when you have done that and with the space now available


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Is it an HP Stream? 32GB is standard for the 11".


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

sjr1938 said:


> Finally got your sysinfo to download. Here's the info you asked for:
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> ...


You might consider investing into a larger hard drive. 30GB is nothing nowadays and they fill up quite fast even when doing nothing. That's the best most practical solution. That must be an HDD, their price is really low and wouldn't cost you much.

Edit: If it's an HP Stream, everything is soldered to the motherboard and there isn't much you can do. That's just how big is the Hard Drive. Make sure to have just the OS on the main hard drive, while using a large SD Card for every other piece of data.

Windows 10 alone asks for 20GB...

One thing you can do is type "Default Save locations" in the Search space, click on it, and set your default save location for your external storage. That way you won't have to manually adjust the save location every time. Not sure if it will affect the apps though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

sjr1938
how are you progressing please


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

The chances are that this has an onboard eMMC module for its storage which is not upgradeable, the only way to add storage is to use an additional SD card or use some form of external storage, either pen drive, external HDD or iCloud based storage


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> Open a cmd prompt with admin rights that is
> windows button
> in search top right
> type
> ...


Now it says 1.53 G of free space. It didn't take long at all, maybe 15 seconds. I don't know whether to trust it or not. I have many updates waiting. Isn't this the same thing we did with Disk Cleanup?

Forgot to say, I right-clicked on open cmd window but no option to run as Admin showed.


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

ttifrum said:


> The chances are that this has an onboard eMMC module for its storage which is not upgradeable, the only way to add storage is to use an additional SD card or use some form of external storage, either pen drive, external HDD or iCloud based storage


Thank you, ttifrum. I fear that what you say is true. I do have one SD card and lots of finger drives. I have moved everything off the C drive that I can (even Word) but it still shows stuffed full. Please read my reply to Macboat below.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you have an HP Stream with a 32GB eMMC drive, then it's going to show as full. You're doing everything right.


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

That's right, it is showing as full. And I guess it is, because it can't upload updates. But is it really? As I told Macboat it now shows more than a G of free space after cmd disk cleanup but can I trust it? And what the hell is taking up all that space on the C drive?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The operating system is taking up space. 

It's a great laptop for email, web browsing, and the included Office subscription. 

If you want to do more, install more apps, store more data on the local drive, then it's not the right laptop for you.


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you, Tony. That's what I feared. If I replace this little 11.5" what should I look for in a new machine? How much memory and what kind? Here's what I have now:


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing to fear. It's working as designed.

Do you want to buy a new laptop? Options are limitless. Depends on budget, specs, use, etc.


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Actually, I have another one, but it's big and heavy. Nevertheless, I guess I'll have to switch over to it. Altogether, I own 4 in various states of repair. One is belly up, more or less. Thank you, Tony, Macboat and all the others who have tried to help me. I do so appreciate it. No doubt I'll be back.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are still a couple of things to check please wait until I can continue I expect it to be about 1900


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Thank you, John. I will check into getting a larger hard drive.
Everything is saving to the E drive by default.

I will be waiting, Macboat.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If it's an HP Stream, then you probably can't upgrade the drive.


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> If it's an HP Stream, then you probably can't upgrade the drive.


It is. Thank you, Tony.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re this


> Isn't this the same thing we did with Disk Cleanup?


Not exactly that cmd I sent you is direct to advanced disk cleanup where all options are available. More or less the same as cleanup system files - but you reported did you not, that you could not get that to open.

2. It is indeed a small drive for windows and especially for 64bit HOWEVER there is without doubt a way of creating enough space on C to allow the system to run correctly and 1.5GB is no use.

3. Lets make certain first - what exactly are the options if any for that laptop
Post the full model number from the base of the laptop together with the product number
An example is here
https://support.hp.com/rs-en/document/c01660747

4. Go Control Panel and click system
ON left pane click system protection
On the window that opens check if it is turned on for C drive
Then IF IT IS turned on click the configure button and report how much space is allocated please
See this for guidance
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4533-turn-off-system-protection-drives-windows-10-a.html

the images under point 7 and 9 on that link are what you are looking for

Do these first please and then I will provide the next three things I wish to check


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

*HP Stream Notebook - 11-d010nr (ENERGY STAR)*
*Product # K2L95UA*
*When I click on configure, this is what I get:*
*







*

*Don't see any allocation. Images 7,9 don't tell me whether I want it on or off.*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You want it either OFF if it was ON - OR at minimum if it was ON and was set to more than minimum
I suspect it was OFF
As current usage is 0
Go back to the image shown at 7 and see if it was turned OFF if it was leave it turned off


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Macboatmaster said:


> You want it either OFF if it was ON - OR at minimum if it was ON and set to more than minimum
> I suspect it was OFF
> As current usage is 0
> Go back to the image shown at 7 and see if it was turned OFF if it was leave it turned off


Don't want to lose system restore


----------



## sjr1938 (May 25, 2017)

Would it help if I went back to Win 8?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

The HP Stream is a great computer for what it's designed for: web surfing, email, video streaming. It's inexpensive and has a small drive. 

If you want more local storage, then it's not the right computer for you.


----------



## AppleCookies (May 25, 2017)

JohnBrook said:


> You might consider investing into a larger hard drive. 30GB is nothing nowadays and they fill up quite fast even when doing nothing. That's the best most practical solution. That must be an HDD, their price is really low and wouldn't cost you much.
> 
> Edit: If it's an HP Stream, everything is soldered to the motherboard and there isn't much you can do. That's just how big is the Hard Drive. Make sure to have just the OS on the main hard drive, while using a large SD Card for every other piece of data.
> 
> ...


That might help you a lot in future. Please note that Windows 10 alone asks for 20GB and you can NOT install applications in the removable drive. This means that it will eventually fill up again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re post 35


> The HP Stream is a great computer for what it's designed for: web surfing, email, video streaming. It's inexpensive and has a small drive.
> 
> If you want more local storage, then it's not the right computer for you


I thought this point had already been established in post 22


> The operating system is taking up space.
> 
> It's a great laptop for email, web browsing, and the included Office subscription.
> 
> If you want to do more, install more apps, store more data on the local drive, then it's not the right laptop for you


sjr1938
It is well established that the storage capacity is small the subject has been well covered and is mentioned time and again on the HP Forums

My aim is to get you the max amount of space that is available to you NOT to fill it with any other data other than that demanded by windows but to allow the system to run smoothly

Please stay with me and follow my advice
Please do as I asked in my post dealing system restore


> *On the window that opens check if it is turned on for C drive*
> Then IF IT IS turned on click the configure button and report how much space is allocated please


I am at the present uncertain if it was turned ON
on the first window shown at the image on 7 in the link.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I presume you have for some reason decided to leave the issue


----------

